# HIPUR WW30 Hot-Melt Glue, Amazing product



## richardchaos

I have always thought why cant hot glue be as strong as wood glue…. Now it is!


----------



## PNW_Steve

Thanks for the info.

What would you consider "too hot" of an environment for using this glue?

I am building an RV and want seriously strong joints in my work. However, while sitting idle between trips it can get up to 110F inside.

Is that too hot?

Thanks.

S.


----------

